# Do we take it for granted?



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Sep 19, 2012)

Answer: Yes we do, all too often, I was thinking that this morning while in stand.

Video is very very very well done!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes we do. Especially if we have been very active our entire life.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 20, 2012)

I use too but spend one day with these folks and you will have a new outlook on life.  It is a life changing experiance to see the desire and effort it takes for disabled folks to participate.  We average folks coming from 5 different states to most of our events and some of the time, it is just a 1 day event.  We grumble about having to drive an hour to hunt.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 20, 2012)

You never know how good you have it until you don't have it.   I feel blessed every day!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 5, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 11, 2013)

Arrow, the longer I'm around the more I realize that my disability is minor compared to many others....I just need to be thankful for what I can do and not dwell on what I can't...


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Apr 14, 2013)

Inthegarge said:


> Arrow, the longer I'm around the more I realize that my disability is minor compared to many others....I just need to be thankful for what I can do and not dwell on what I can't...



This is so true...


----------



## j_seph (Apr 17, 2013)

Bad part of it is, most will not understand this until they attend one of these events and sees the smiles and has a moment to reflect on what is going on. With what I've went through with my dad and especially my wife it really draws a whole other aspect to living. Even my wife would tell you 8 months ago when she couldn't use her right side at all that it could be worse. After being through the worse it really does open your eyes that it could be worse. Folks take way too much in this temporary life for granted from being able to hold a nail in one hand and swing a hammer in the other to being able to speak just to day I love you.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 18, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Bad part of it is, most will not understand this until they attend one of these events and sees the smiles and has a moment to reflect on what is going on. With what I've went through with my dad and especially my wife it really draws a whole other aspect to living. Even my wife would tell you 8 months ago when she couldn't use her right side at all that it could be worse. After being through the worse it really does open your eyes that it could be worse. Folks take way too much in this temporary life for granted from being able to hold a nail in one hand and swing a hammer in the other to being able to speak just to day I love you.



Well said my Friend!


----------



## Mistrfish (Apr 20, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> You never know how good you have it until you don't have it.   I feel blessed every day!



Amen, I used to get  mad when I couldnt do somethng as well as I use to.  Then I took a long look at some of the other people that suffer from M.S or other disability and cant walk.  Im still able to do most, just a little slower.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 13, 2013)

Yes, many take it for granted. There are people looking for this opportunity and haven't found it yet too.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Jul 15, 2013)

Do we take it for granted? I have all my life. I have always been a bit of a heavy feller but way active running around in the mountains i call home hunting and fishing hard as i can. Ive always worked hard as well and loved it too logging farming and 27 years of heating a/c ,elect and plumbing. Then it happened woke up one morning and my right leg was on fire could hardly walk it was middle of summer and i had to spend 2 weeks getting over an inflamed scaitic nerve. Move on to october everything is better then i wake up one morning and my left leg was even worse and now my hips are in the mix as well. A month long ordeal of emergency room visits MRI's and meetings with doctors and i find out i have 5 bulging or damaged discs in my lower back not what i want to hear. A lost deer season rolls on into a lost turkey seasono im pushing it in therapy hard as i can but not getting any results and at this time havnt worked in almost 6 months am becomming very confused as to what path my life is taking. Finally i scedule with my dr to operate and a few weeks before surgery with the help of my 14 yr old son i take a nice 5 point buck with my muzzle loader little did i know that was to be my last deer two seasons ago. My surgery went ok not great but ok and inside of 4 months i was doing two miles at a time on the tredmill. Then it happened the most painfull 6 weeks yet both legs my hips and lower back are all on fire or shivering or no feeling at all. I spend


----------



## Cabin creek man (Jul 15, 2013)

The next year untill now working mussles cheageing medications trying everything i can think of to get back on my feet. In the mean time im still confused i can get around some but 50 yards and im down for 20 minutes or so before i can go again. Is this handicaped? Disabeled? Whats going on this isnt me. My next step is to trp the electronic nerve stimulator just to get relief maybe get some more up time. Ive seen several doctors and all say the original dr did as well as could be expected but none will operate untill i am completely unable to walk. Its funny that even now i will figgure out how to help someone thats handicapped because i still consider myself as just at a setback. All this and i am saying to everyone here get out there and do it . Hunt fish run swim play with your kids never take it for granted. Lifes to short try to make all time quality time. Thanks for reading the rambelings of a frustrated but still happy middleaged man,

                                                                            Marty adams


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Marty. I have had a taste of it too with 3 back surgery's.  Good luck too you and don't give up on the outdoors.  It is the best medicane you can have.  Send me your email to owlhunt@att.net and let me get you on my contact list.  We will do what ever it takes to get you outdoors where you belong.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 31, 2013)

TTT for the upcoming OWL hunts


----------



## thurmongene (Nov 6, 2013)

I am a very blessed man.  Sure I get down sometimes when I can't do all I used to.  Still I have a wife that truly loves me with no boundries.   Two Sons that love and want to help when they are near.  Some times they get in the way trying to help.  I still want to do things by myself.  Just slower.   This will be my first time to be involved with an event by O.W.L.  Will I be ashamed to be there ?  Knowing there are a lot of more deserving people than me.  
I don't feel entitled to anything.  I am truly thankful for people like these volenteers and board members of O.W.L.   If you see me in tears, it isn't with pain , pitty, or junk like that.  It will be for the bravery of these people just wanting to do what others do without even thinking about it.   is it o k for me to say this ?  I'm a rookie here.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 15, 2013)

It was nice to meet you last weekend Gene!  Hope to see you at many more events.


----------



## cherokee charlie (Jan 2, 2014)

Believe me I tried to stay out of this but after reading all of the posts I find myself right in the middle of what everyone is saying.

I HAVE HAD A SERIES OF 5 LOWER BACK OPERATIONS, TWO NECK, BOTH SHOULDERS, RIGHT KNEE, THYROID, GALL BLADDER AND ELBOW SURGERY BUT WHAT REALLY MADE A CRIPPLE OUT OF ME WAS THE OPERATION I HAD ON THE THORAXIC AREA OF MY SPINE.  I WAS ALREADY LIVING IN SEVERE PAIN AND THIS OPERATION WAS NECESSARY BECAUSE OF TWO RUPTURED DISCS.  IT WAS NOT A SUCCESSFUL OPERATION.  (HISTORY)

UNTIL I WENT ON MY FIRST HUNT WITH O.W.L. I HAD A BITTER OUTLOOK ON LIFE BECAUSE I HAD ALWAYS BEEN A VERY ACTIVE PERSON.  I WAS A COMPETITIVE SHOOTER, QUAIL HUNTER AND AN OUTDOORS MAN IN GENERAL.  I WAS ACCUSTOMED TO DOING WHATEVER I WANTED TO DO WHENEVER I WANTED TO DO IT AND DIDN'T NEED ANY HELP TO DO IT.

THEN I FIND MYSELF DEPENDANT ON USING A WALKING STICK WHICH I HAD USED FOR YEARS HAD PROGRESSED TO TWO WALKING STICKS AND SHORTLY AFTER THAT I HAD TO USE A WALKER JUST TO GO FROM POINT A TO POINT B.  I REALIZED THAT I COULD NOT WALK WITHOUT AN AID OF SOMEKIND.  SO THE REALIZATION WAS, AND IT HIT ME HARD, THAT I WAS HANDICAPPED.  WHAT? ME? HANDICAPPED?  YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING.

I RAN INTO TODD IN THE OUTDOOR DEPOT AND HE INVITED ME TO COME TO HIS BANQUET AND SO I DID.  I SIGNED UP FOR THE NEXT HUNT, WENT, DID NOT EVEN SEE A DEER BUT-----

IT WAS A LIFE CHANGING EXPERIENCE FOR ME.  I REALIZED THAT MY HANDICAP WAS VERY MINUTE COMPARED TO SOME OF THE PEOPLE WHO SHOWED UP TO HUNT THAT WEEK-END.  I SAW IN THERE EYES WHAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN IN MINE-----HAPPINESS, EXCITEMENT, JOY, FRIENDSHIP AND A BELIEF IN GOD.

I AM SO THANKFUL FOR O.W.L. AND THE PEOPLE RESPONSIBLE FOR RUNNING IT.  GOD BLESS.

THE QUESTION "DO WE TAKE THIS FOR GRANTED" IF IT MEANS GOOD HEALTH THEN THE ANSWER IS "YES".  DO WE TAKE "BEING HANDICAPPED FOR GRANTED?"  ASK SOMEONE IN A WHEELCHAIR.

(I typed this in all caps because I just had an elbow operation and it's hard to type with one hand and get punctuation correct.)


----------



## 18dawg (Jan 2, 2014)

This has hit home with me, I use to love to hunt but with that being said I'm not able to anymore. A long walk in the woods for me now would be 50 yards but I can still walk. I guess my point is I'm stuck in the middle and not sure what my options are.


----------



## cherokee charlie (Jan 2, 2014)

18dawg said:


> this has hit home with me, i use to love to hunt but with that being said i'm not able to anymore. A long walk in the woods for me now would be 50 yards but i can still walk. I guess my point is i'm stuck in the middle and not sure what my options are.




o.w.l.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 4, 2014)

Like Charlie said, that is what Outdoors Without Limits does. We assist folks that need a little or alot of help. Email me at owlhunt@att.net and I will get you on our list so we can notifiy you of upcoming hunting or fishing trips.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 4, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Warrenco (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm disabled.. Maybe that'll change in the future. Was in a bad car accident. I'm not in a wheel chair anymore but can't walk long distances and hard to climb a tree stand. Have several issues going on, but thank god I'm alive. What owl does is great , glad there's organizations out there that do stuff like this


----------



## j_seph (Sep 15, 2014)

As one who has gotten involved with OWL to help out on these hunts and fishing trips I would like to tell each one that participates as a hunter or a fisherman Thank You. We take so much for granted and to see y'all do the things y'all do is truly a blessing. Adapt and overcome, you cannot just give up living. Participants truly open many eyes, give others Hope and encouragement. I am sure there are several who have helped at these events who can testify the inspiration and eye opener y'all have been. Thank y'all for teaching us and allowing us into your lives how little it may be. Hope to see everyone soon.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 14, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 15, 2015)

I enjoyed the trip this weekend and hope to do more. I to have always taken being able to come and go as i please for granted. But all of us who are fortunate enough to have good health are potentially a split second from being able to help to needing it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 15, 2015)

Without a doubt, we do.


----------



## mutt (Apr 17, 2015)

What an awesome video. The folks in the chairs are a great inspiration.

I know what really inspires me are the people that volunteer and spend so much time to help those of us that can't get into the good places to hunt or fish anymore.

They are giving up a HUGE portion of their lives to help people get back in the woods. They still have the problems we all face with their own families to provide for and care for at the same time. Awesome folks just awesome   

I had a serious spinal injury years ago. Things didn't heal so well  and aging just adds to a very long list of the problems, disorders and bone disease 

I just hated it when they sent me to the third floor at shepherd for evaluation. No one likes being told they need to be in a chair.

 I met some that go on to the fourth floor and  you really do appreciate every little bit mobility and ability you can save. 

 I spent two years in a chair or bed and doctors helped me get back on my feet with a cane. I've been in and out of the chair for over 10 years now.

 Now time is up and time to pay the piper because the doctors say I'm generating way too much inflammation and it is affecting my organs. Also the areas of my spine the surgeons wouldn't touch are getting worse because I still choose to use my cane and just force myself to walk while I still can. 

It takes a lot of effort and pain to walk but it is something that i enjoy every step i can still take even if its just a few at a time

I wanted surgery to fix it but we couldn't find a surgeon that would fuse together the problem areas. I told the last surgeon I wanted it fused and he said the same thing we heard before. We can do the surgery but its going to come apart and you will be worse off. 

I threatened to go to India where surgeons will do what you ask them to do and he said its going to fail no matter what.

So we live with what we get 

I'm not sure I'll hunt again because I lived for grouse hunting. It just can't be done from a chair.

That's Okay.  as crazy as it sounds I still go gold prospecting only having to walk a few feet at a time and then I continue sitting down .
I pick the best days when I feel I can get around a bit more and I go a couple times a year for the day.

I'm now planning my trip of a lifetime I will do even in my chair.

I am going to build my own gasoline powered track vehicle


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 17, 2015)

mutt said:


> What an awesome video. The folks in the chairs are a great inspiration.
> 
> I know what really inspires me are the people that volunteer and spend so much time to help those of us that can't get into the good places to hunt or fish anymore.
> 
> ...



Send me an email to owlhunt@att.net and let me put you on our email list for upcoming events.


----------



## cherokee charlie (Apr 22, 2015)

I made a post on Jan. 1, 2014 telling of my experience with becoming handicapped.   One year and four months later:  I suffer from sleep apthnea.  So much that I either passed out or went to sleep about two months ago and wrecked my new Silverado truck.
That was not the bad news. BTW I didn't get hurt except for a cut on my leg where the brake rubbed on my leg.  I had a new lift and a new wheel chair in the back of my truck and as I rolled it I destroyed the lift and the chair.  Insurance wouldn't pay for them because I had not added them to my policy.  I thought it was automaticly covered.  Wrong.  I lost 8 Thousand dollars.

I had just gotten out of the hospital and rehab the day before.  I caught a staph from an elbow operation and had to take anti-biotics for almost 60 days.

I am now mostly confined to a wheel chair.  I don't drive anymore because this was a wake up call and I honestly do not want to hurt anyone.  I made the call.  Not someone else.
I have to depend on Carol (my wife) and friends to take me anywhere.  That is worse that being crippled.

After the insurance co. paid me for my truck I went to Athens and bought a used van that is equipped for handicapped people.  These things do not come cheap.

Ask me if I am bitter.  Heck yes.  I didn't get to go on the OWL hunting trip (Comer) nor did I get to go on the Gainesville fishing trip.  Circumstances prevented it. 

I thought I was getting a break from disaster then last Monday this man t-boned my wife and her new car.  He did over 8 grand in damages not counting the hospital.

Do I take all this for granted?  I did but there is no excuse for feeling sorry for one's self.  I still have my leather work and I shoot competitively.   Believe it or not I am still winning and posting 40x40 scores.  When you loose one thing it seems that you get better at something else.

I also have something to look forward to and that is the Comer hunt.

Keep your chin up and your wheels rolling.  Life may look a little different from a wheel chair but it's still living.

Cherokee Charlie


----------

